# On my way to check out an MX Leader Limited Edition



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

I am heading out to check out a Limited Edition MX Leader. It has Chorus 10 Alloy. Supposedly, 50 of these were special ordered through Denver Spoke by the store manager. The store manager named Dong was/is a friend of Eddy's and so that is how they came about. Unfortunately, it came spec'ed with a carbon fork. 

Anyone ever seen one of these in the Denver/Colorado area?


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

EM MAX forks have shown up on EBay a few times. Don't let the fork be a deal breaker.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> EM MAX forks have shown up on EBay a few times. Don't let the fork be a deal breaker.


I drove an hour and twenty minutes to check out the "MX Leader" and it turned out to be something other than an MX L! It was made of Genius tubing, not MXL or MAX. That and the fact that it had a carbon Time fork, and a handful of chips was a deal killer. The guy wanted $1000. On the advice of Peter C at Vecchios, I was willing to offer $800. So, I am without an MX Leader!


----------



## force (Dec 16, 2009)

What size MXL are you looking for?


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

force said:


> What size MXL are you looking for?


I ride a 55 ETT.Do you have one or have a bead on one?


----------



## cathyandrob (Jun 15, 2006)

*Im selling mine*



Ride-Fly said:


> I ride a 55 ETT.Do you have one or have a bead on one?



See ebay in australia, Team Telecom colours.

Thanks


----------

